# Unable to activate Stream4K. please help me.



## joo (11 mo ago)

my tivo just arrived and I am attempting to activate the device.
but I enter the activation code and I am get this error...
I keep trying, but the result is the same.
What should I do? please help me....


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

It probably has to do with your location. Can you VPN to the US?


----------



## Kyriakos Chatzopoulos (24 d ago)

I AM LEAVING AT GREECE AND I AM TRYING TO ACTIVATE MY TIVO STREAM4K DEVICE BUT I CAN'T BECAUSE OF MY ADRESS. PLEASE HELP ME TO FIX IT, THANK YOU VERY MUCH FOR YOUR SUPPORT.


----------

